# TV Dinners



## debodun (Mar 6, 2015)

When was the last time you bought a TV dinner? Remember whan they looked like this - aluminum tray - before people had microwaves to cook them?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2015)

We now buy frozen lunches/dinners at Sam's and use the microwave..They have some great cheeseburgers etc....


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 6, 2015)

It's been many, many years since I had one of those. Sometimes we make our own TV dinners with leftovers.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 6, 2015)

I buy 2 to 3 a week and bring them to work as lunches.  Some have definitely improved over the years while others are still pretty bad.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 6, 2015)

I've never purchased or consumed one.  I love to cook and eat fresh foods-it's the way I was raised on the farm.  Unappealing, processed food just isn't something I've ever wanted to eat.

I have no problem with frozen leftovers-we do that quite often.  But I like to control what goes into my food and how it's prepared.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2015)

We do enjoy the Marie Callendar frozen dinners once in awhile. Publix has them on sale now for 5 for $10.00 occasionaly.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 6, 2015)

I like Amy's frozen foods, they are some what pricey, but very good.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2015)

debodun said:


> When was the last time you bought a TV dinner? Remember whan they looked like this - aluminum tray - before people had microwaves to cook them?



probably in the early 80s, didn't have a microwave until the late 80s.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 6, 2015)

I like Amy's foods too, but rarely get them, or if they're on sale. They're good for emergencies. I agree it's a good idea to put together a frozen dinner yourself with leftovers.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2015)

Actually, they looked like this, Swanson, back in the 50s and baked in the oven. I was in charge of the freezer section during my store years and stocked many of these. They honestly were pretty good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2015)

Decades since I had a TV dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes, I remember those. These days its an occasional Marie Callendar, Dr. Atkins low carb or a Boston Market quickie but not often.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 6, 2015)

debodun said:


> When was the last time you bought a TV dinner? Remember whan they looked like this - aluminum tray - before people had microwaves to cook them?
> View attachment 15446




My siblings and I always thought it was a "treat" to get these in the '50s.  Now I try to avoid the modern day version as they're expensive and not very nutritious.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 6, 2015)

The wife started buying Schwan's back in 2008.  We have continued from then on and find that the food tastes better than the TV dinners I used to take to work.  Servings are ample for 2 and if we have leftovers We usually eat them the next day.  Our selection is usually pretty varied and some things are not worth the taste, we have our list of no-no's.  They deliver every two weeks, some have complained about service but ours has been great.  We pay only in cash when they deliver, maybe gives them more incentive to get it here when they say.  We just found out that they also give a 10% for an AARP membership.   As an example the frozen pizzas are the same as the Red Baron's that you buy at the grocery store.  They usually have them on special save $.50 each when you buy 3 add your 10% discount they are the same price you pay at Wally World.    Order online Sundays for Monday delivery.   If we spend $250 monthly (usually $125 every 2 weeks) we then save an additional $25 in discounts.   Works for us.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 17, 2015)

*I do not know if they qualify as TV dinners or not.  I have started to put a few Weight Watcher and Lean Cusine frozen "dinners"  in my freezer for days when I want something fast and easy instead of grazing other things when I am hungry.  They are edible.   *


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

The only thing against commercial TV dinners is that they are full of additives, and I like to stay away from preservatives and excess sugar and salt. I would rather make my own with leftovers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

I remember they were a novelty in the 50's but I only east one now if desperate.  Hungry man turkey or their Mexican dinner will keep you from starving but not really happy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

A couple of decades since I bought one.  I used to buy Lean Cuisine or Amy's.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

I like Amy's too but the selection is very small, the portions are very tiny, and they are expensive.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 18, 2015)

A refresher from the 1980s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae829mFAGGE&index=2&list=RDC-6mI708yWc

This reminded me of the old oven cookable tv dinners with the foil cover. The video shows a foil cover in the microwave. I don't know wether that was on purpose or microwaves were new enough people didn't know you should put foil in a microwave.

Personal favorite Swanson chicken dinners. Banquet makes good ones now a days.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The only thing against commercial TV dinners is that they are full of additives, and I like to stay away from preservatives and excess sugar and salt. I would rather make my own with leftovers.



Yes they are full of additives.  The only thing I eat that could qualify as tv dinner is an occasional Quorn Pie - vegetarian 'steak' and veg pie with gravy.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

When I had cancer my son arranged for me to have the senior's version of tv dinners, Meals on Wheels.  They would deliver it once a week in microwaveable ration trays.   The worst food imagineable.  Even my animals would not eat it.  (Had a dog and a cat at that time)


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 18, 2015)

Flash back to the golden age of tv dinners.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn3u4S8lYec

I remember putting them in the oven and waiting until the potatoes were browned on top. Should add notice the foil tray compared to the plastic trays used today.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

ndynt said:


> When I had cancer my son arranged for me to have the senior's version of tv dinners, Meals on Wheels.  They would deliver it once a week in microwaveable ration trays.   The worst food imagineable.  Even my animals would not eat it.  (Had a dog and a cat at that time)



When I lived in a small town in South Dakota, I had a friend who depended upon meals on wheels.  The food was prepared by the women volunteers and he got freshly fried chicken, Home made noodle soup, and all kinds of freshly baked biscuits and pies right out of the ladies ovens.  The key is "Small towns".


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2015)

It was in the early 50's and I worked for a grocery store. Before I became produce mgr., one of my jobs was stocking the frozen food section. Note the prices on these dinners. And they were pretty darn good.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When I lived in a small town in South Dakota, I had a friend who depended upon meals on wheels.  The food was prepared by the women volunteers and he got freshly fried chicken, Home made noodle soup, and all kinds of freshly baked biscuits and pies right out of the ladies ovens.  The key is "Small towns".


Now that sounds wonderful.  I do not live in even a small town.....rather a undefined area, for census periods.  But, the program is funded state wide...and they contract out.  Sad, but it then cost almost 40.00 a week for horrible food.  My son did it, thinking someone would deliver them daily, and would therefore check on me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Pappy said:


> It was in the early 50's and I worked for a grocery store. Before I became produce mgr., one of my jobs was stocking the frozen food section. Note the prices on these dinners. And they were pretty darn good.



I can't believe I actually found these delicious when I sometimes had them when I was much younger.  Yuck!


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2015)

I remember as a kid wanting to try a TV dinner so badly.  I nagged my mother until she gave in and bought me one.  Boy, was that thing nasty.  I rather like the ones today....I get the Healthy Choice ones for quick lunches or the Amy's Indian dinners if I'm feeling like a splurge.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 19, 2015)

*cobbler*



Pappy said:


> It was in the early 50's and I worked for a grocery store. Before I became produce mgr., one of my jobs was stocking the frozen food section. Note the prices on these dinners. And they were pretty darn good.



Yum. That chicken dinner with apple cake cobbler and mixed veggies, now you are lucky get to one vegetable.  And look at the quantities. The Banquet dinners give you the square compartment worth of food.

And the evolution of the microwave tray. I still have some of the white ones which I saved because I refused to buy microwaveable plates and bowls .

I guess I'll have to splurge and buy some Swanson again.


----------

